# Eggs with ketchup...



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone else do this? 
I this house my sister, my dad and me always have ketchup with scrambled eggs and fried eggs and whatnot, but my mom can't stand it, and doesn't understand how we can eat it with them.
Do you eat ketchup on eggs?


----------



## amber (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes I use ketchup on my western (aka Denver) omelet, delicious!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

A small amount on a fried egg sandwich is ok. On just plain eggs? Louisiana Hot Sauce please.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2007)

No K for me, thanks.


----------



## QSis (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes.

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2007)

Never tried it, but I think it would be good on a fried egg sandwich.

Ever since I was a child, I like to eat strawberry jam on my scrambled eggs.  Kinda weird, I know, but I like it.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2007)

i use ketchup  on taylor ham, fried egg, and cheese on a bagel sammiches, and on scrambled eggs.

i like uncle bob's suggestion of hot sauce. gotta remember that for next time. which sauce do you prefer for eggs, mr. (uncle) bob?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

My Favorite Mr BT

The Original! Often imitated, never duplicated!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

The 32 Oz. Size........


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 30, 2007)

I use to use it on scrambled eggs, now I use hot sauce - "Texas Pete " !  I like Franks too !


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to agree with Uncle Bob on this one - it's hot sauce on eggs all the way for me (with occasional forays with good hot salsa).  I can't stomach ketchup with eggs - for some reason the combination always comes up as too sweet for my taste.

And while my favorite "every day" hot sauce is the "Frank's" brand, I'm always up for trying new brands & enjoy anything that's flavorful as well as hot.  Too many specialty brands these days are excruciatingly hot or vinegary without any real fruity "pepper" flavor, if you know what I mean.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 30, 2007)

I only eat ketchup with my eggs when I am making a layered sandwich.  I either use hash browns or toast and top with melted cheese, then add ketchup, then cooked bacon and finally scrambled cheesy eggs.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jun 30, 2007)

I love ketchup on my scrambled eggs! A lot of people in my family think it's weird...I am glad I am not the only one out there who likes it! My grandpa used to cringe everytime I did it but my grandma would stick up for me. I hear that using ketchup on eggs comes from NJ where they originally put stewed tomatoes on them...does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## mikki (Jun 30, 2007)

I always eat ketchup on scrammbled eggs and egg sandwhiches. Youngest daughter does too. When I put egg on a bagel, I also put cheese, ham, butter,and ranch dressing.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The 32 Oz. Size........


 
hmmm, if "one drop does it", then how many drops are there in a 32 oz bottle? that's a lot of "doin' it".

thank you, uncle bob. i'm a big fan of hot sauces, so i'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Constance (Jun 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> My Favorite Mr BT
> 
> The Original! Often imitated, never duplicated!



Uncle Bob, that's our favorite hot sauce too. Kim had never heard of it until we got married, but it didn't take him long to appreciate the taste.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2007)

When I was a little kid, my father got me started on scrambled egs w/ketchup.....lol.


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2007)

I looooooove ketchup on my scrambled eggs


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am not a ketchup guy...too sweet, but I love breakfast burritos with spicy salsa


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a salsa person.  Ketchup is to sweet.  Of course, I usually only want salsa on either a breakfast burrito, or an omellete.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 1, 2007)

I do either hot sauce or ketchup, depends on how much we drank the night before. 

The toast used for pushing the eggs around is always great, ketchup or hot sauce though.


----------



## sattie (Jul 1, 2007)

Not a k fan at all... don't like it on eggs, on fries, on anything.  Hot sauce on eggs for me please!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ketchup is OK!!*

I like ketchup on scrambled eggs, but I prefer Cholula hot sauce.  On omelets I typically use Tabasco sauce because that is what most restaurants use.  Sometimes. I like to use both ketchup and Tabasco sauce together.  If it is available salsa is another good alternative.  I would say 80% of the time I use a hot sauce of some kind, and the other 20% is ketchup or salsa.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 1, 2007)

YES!  I love ketchup on eggs - think about it - tomatoes and eggs are great partners!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 1, 2007)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> YES! I love ketchup on eggs - think about it - tomatoes and eggs are great partners!


 
You know, that's a good point. No Ketchup on eggs for me, but I love sliced tomatoes with eggs and grits!! Oh, and have you ever put a slice of tomato between a good buttermilk biscuit??? Yeah Buddy!!


----------



## Caine (Jul 1, 2007)

My first culinary lesson in the Army was: That is what we are serving today, so if you don't like it, either go hungry, or pour ketchup on it. Everything tastes good with enough ketchup. So, when I see someone pouring ketchup on anything, except maybe french fries, I assume they don't like how it tastes.


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 1, 2007)

I like to dunk my grilled cheese or western sandwich in ketchup as I'm eating them. Poached eggs on toast must have ketchup on them!...lol


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 1, 2007)

i like either hot sauce .. or A1 sauce ...


----------



## Run_Out (Jul 1, 2007)

I am with Bob, La Hot Sauce on everything from eggs to  meat loaf.

later


----------



## Run_Out (Jul 1, 2007)

One more thing I like is cayenne pepper sprinkled over popcorn.... Try it...

later


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 1, 2007)

Only if the eggs are very dry or overcooked.   That's not often, especially if I'm the one cooking them.  As a young girl, I put ketchup on eggs, but I think that says more about my Dad's cooking than it does about my tastebuds.

Now, when it comes to eggs, I prefer over easy or poached, and ketchup would simply kill the plate.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not that big on it. I do remember my grandfather would put ketchup on a lot of things when I was a little girl.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

I think that I can honestly say that I have never tried nor heard of hot sauce on eggs! It would certanly wake you up in the mornings though!
When I think of it k on eggs sounds kinda odd, but for me it just works


----------



## keltin (Jul 2, 2007)

I’d never heard or even thought of ketchup on eggs till my DW did it for the first time. At first, I was shocked, but I tried it. It’s not for me, but she loves it. She also puts ketchup on potato chips (the plain salted or rippled style). I was also shocked by that, but she pointed out that they are just potatoes that have been fried, just like a French fry, albeit cut thinner. I actually like potato chips with ketchup....but I’m still not a fan of eggs and ketchup.
 
I LOVE hot sauce (my DW can’t stand hot sauce) and Franks is one of my favorites. I’ll try that on my eggs next time. I never thought to do that before......


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes on fried eggs and scrambled eggs.....its grosses my DH out everytime I do it but vice versa his grape jelly with his turns my stomach . As a kid we grew up with basically using ketchup on most things and some have just stuck with me.....like using it for the above eggs and putting it in my ham & beans soup too.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Yes on fried eggs and scrambled eggs.....its grosses my DH out everytime I do it but vice versa his grape jelly with his turns my stomach .


I have never heard of putting grape jelly on eggs, I don't know if that would work


----------



## keltin (Jul 2, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> I have never heard of putting grape jelly on eggs, I don't know if that would work


 
Oooh, oooh....grape jelly is great on everything! I love grape jelly on my sausage and biscuit, or steak and biscuit, or egg and cheese biscuit, or just biscuit! And when you have fried eggs and grits, then break up the egg and yolk and mix it up in your grits....add some grape jelly. Divine! 

Ok....I probably just grossed somebody out.


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 2, 2007)

I am going to really freak you guys out.  I eat Sauerkraut on my eggs.  My grandmother and my mother do and did too.  It's really good and you can always use hot sauce with it too.  I tried the ketchup thing once, but I didn't like it at all.  It's not the tomatoes because I like salsa on eggs, I guess it's the sugar.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 2, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I am going to really freak you guys out.  I eat Sauerkraut on my eggs.



you're right, carolelaine.  I am officially grossed out.  Even (shudder) ketchup would be better.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

Nope. Not unless the eggs are close to the hashbrown and they fall in.  Its not disgusting but not my cup of ketchup.   My brother does that though.

I will put ketchup on a breakfast sandwhich though, since its pretty much a breakfast burger, and whats a burger w/o ketchup.

I may give hot sauce a whirl, never tried it.


----------



## Harborwitch (Jul 3, 2007)

Ketchup is only for meatloaf in my book.  Hot sauce on eggs - yes!  I can't stand anything sweet on my eggs - no jelly, no syrup, no ketchup.  

On the other hand red currant jelly is very very good on a venison burger!


----------



## bandonjan (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree with Harborwitch, nothing sweet on my
eggs. Cooked in butter or bacon fat, salt and
pepper for fried eggs, usually throw in cheese
or left over veggies in the scrambled.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 6, 2007)

im typically a salt and pepper guy, sometimes I add in some cheese.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Doesn't hot sauce overwelm the delecate flavour of the eggs? I know that those of you who don't like ketchup will same that it does the same thing, but doesn't h/s just completely  throw the flavours off and make you only thing about the spice?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2007)

A couple of shakes of Tabasco is not so hot that you lose the flavor of the egg.  If you overload with any hot sauce, you will have a loss of egg flavor.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> My Favorite Mr BT
> 
> The Original! Often imitated, never duplicated!


 
unka bob! i found your hot sauce!

i bought a bottle, and couldn't wait to try it. so i ripped open the seal and twisted the cap off, and took a swig. 

it is delicious. not too hot but a nice kick, with the majority of flavor being that of peppers, with a subtle rich sweetness, than that of vinegar and salt.

i tried some on buffalo wings the other night, and it was comparable, maybe better than frank's. <gasp>

i am a convert, it's louisiana hot sauce for me, for most things for now. (i can't cheat on frank.  )

and i'm learning to trust your recommendations without question.


----------



## IainDaniel (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope I use Salsa


----------



## elaine l (Jul 31, 2007)

I like hot sauce, my kids use ketchup


----------



## Caine (Jul 31, 2007)

My older son, Hey Foo Caine, puts ketchup on eggs. It's a habit he picked up from his mother, Sacha Foo. The first time he spent the summer with me, I caught him pouring ketchup on one of my expertly char-broiled New York Strip steaks. I took the steak away from him and made him eat a burger!


----------

